# Strano problema di fuse [risolto]

## mrl4n

Non sono ancora riuscito a capire se in seguito ad un'aggiornamento o per una modifica di troppo al kernel, fuse ha smesso di funzionare.

Ho come unica indicazione quello che mi restituisce dmesg 

```
dmesg | grep fuse

[    7.478275] fuse: Unknown symbol __gcov_init

[    7.478508] fuse: Unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

[    7.479377] fuse: Unknown symbol ftrace_likely_update

[    8.832400] fuse: Unknown symbol __gcov_init

[    8.832633] fuse: Unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

[    8.833501] fuse: Unknown symbol ftrace_likely_update

[   23.969817] fuse: Unknown symbol __gcov_init

[   23.970050] fuse: Unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

[   23.970919] fuse: Unknown symbol ftrace_likely_update

[   25.201300] fuse: Unknown symbol __gcov_init

[   25.201533] fuse: Unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

[   25.202405] fuse: Unknown symbol ftrace_likely_update
```

Non so proprio dove mettere le mani, anche perchè le modifiche che ho apportato nel kernel sono relative alla scheda video.Last edited by mrl4n on Sat Jan 02, 2010 10:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

ma se provi a rilanciare la precedente versione del kernel fuse funziona o hai gli stessi errori ?

----------

## mrl4n

Con il kernel precedente, a parte un messaggio d'errore relativo alla scheda audio funziona.

E' corretto bootare con il kernel più recente (quello che ha probemi) copiare .config vecchio e ricompilare?

Ieri ho eseguito la stessa operazione per l'audio senza nessun risultato apprezzabile.  :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Con il kernel precedente, a parte un messaggio d'errore relativo alla scheda audio funziona.
> 
> E' corretto bootare con il kernel più recente (quello che ha probemi) copiare .config vecchio e ricompilare?
> 
> Ieri ho eseguito la stessa operazione per l'audio senza nessun risultato apprezzabile. 

 

se la versione di kernel che avevi prima è la stessa che usi adesso e cambia solo la configurazione allora si...

----------

## mrl4n

Non è proprio la stessa: 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 e 2.6.31-gentoo-r6.

In fondo ho fatto la stessa cosa quando sono passato al nuovo.

Esiste qualche altro metodo, che non è contemplato nella guida all'aggiornamento del kernel?

E' possibile che molti dei miei attuali problemi derivano da un'incompleta o scorretta installazione video?

EDIT è chiaro che ho un serio problema, che mi piacerebbe identificare.

Una volta copiato il vecchio .config la compilazione termina con una lunghissima serie di WARNING 

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                                

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mxl5005s.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mxl5005s.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tda18271.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tda18271.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mc44s803.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mc44s803.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tea5767.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tea5767.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tda827x.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tda827x.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tda8290.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tda8290.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/xc5000.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/xc5000.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tda9887.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tda9887.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mt20xx.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mt20xx.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mt2266.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mt2266.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mt2060.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mt2060.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mt2131.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mt2131.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/qt1010.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/qt1010.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mxl5007t.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/mxl5007t.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tea5761.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tea5761.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tuner-xc2028.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tuner-xc2028.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                               

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tuner-simple.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners/tuner-simple.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                               

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/gspca/gspca_main.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/gspca/gspca_main.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                           

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-int-device.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-int-device.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-sbp2.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                              

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-sbp2.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-core.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                              

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-core.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-ohci.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                              

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-ohci.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/sbp2.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/sbp2.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                                  

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/eth1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/eth1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                               

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/ieee1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/ieee1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                              

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/video1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                  

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/video1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/pcilynx.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/pcilynx.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                               

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/ohci1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/ohci1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                              

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/dv1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/dv1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                                

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/raw1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/raw1394.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                               

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                 

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                            

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ata/ata_generic.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ata/ata_generic.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                                

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_mv.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init  

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_mv.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ata/pata_marvell.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ata/pata_marvell.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                               

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                 

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                            

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                 

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                            

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-realtek.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-realtek.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                    

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-si3054.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-si3054.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-ca0110.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-ca0110.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-nvhdmi.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-nvhdmi.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-intelhdmi.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                       

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-intelhdmi.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                  

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-cmedia.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-cmedia.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-idt.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-idt.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-via.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-via.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-analog.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-analog.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-conexant.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-conexant.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                                     

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                      

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                                 

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                              

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                         

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                               

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                          

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                           

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                      

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                           

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init 

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hrtimer.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                      

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hrtimer.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                                 

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                           

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                  

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init 

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init       

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add  

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                              

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/snd-soc-core.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                                      

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/snd-soc-core.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                                 

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8753.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8753.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-cs4270.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-cs4270.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm9081.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm9081.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8940.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8940.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8728.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8728.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-ad73311.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                            

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-ad73311.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                       

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8580.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8580.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-tlv320aic23.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-tlv320aic23.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                   

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-ak4535.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-ak4535.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8903.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8903.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8750.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8750.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8731.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8731.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8960.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8960.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-uda134x.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                            

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-uda134x.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                       

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8971.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8971.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-ssm2602.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                            

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-ssm2602.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                       

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8510.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                             

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8510.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-pcm3008.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                            

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-pcm3008.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add                                                                                       

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-tlv320aic3x.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init                                                                                        

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-tlv320aic3x.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8990.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8990.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8988.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8988.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-spdif.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-spdif.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-l3.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-l3.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8900.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8900.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-uda1380.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-uda1380.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_init

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol __gcov_merge_add

```

----------

## MajinJoko

devi dare 

```
make oldconfig
```

 prima di compilare il kernel con un .config vecchio..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrl4n

Non cambia assolutamente nulla...la stessa lista di warning me la ritrovo comunque, come così pure tutti i problemi al riavvio.

----------

## devilheart

libgcov fa parte di gcc. hai toccato qualcosa di gcc?

----------

## mrl4n

Ho molti dubbi ma non questo.

Ho toccato di tutto ma non gcc 4.3.4 così come nel vecchio kernel che non mi da lo stesso problema.

```
# dmesg | grep gcc

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (root@H4ckmaniac) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) ) #18 SMP Tue Dec 22 21:28:28 CET 2009
```

----------

## Apetrini

Non ho idea di dove tu abbia pasticciato, comunque prova a seguire **precisamente** le mie indicazioni e vediamo che succede...

1) Controlla che il gcc corrente sia quello che vuoi usare. Per fare ciò batti "gcc --version". Qualora non dovesse essere quello giusto usa gcc-config per settarlo e dopo ricontrolla che sia la versione giusta(con gcc --version).

2) Controlla che il link /usr/src/linux punti al kernel che vuoi usare(già che ci siamo).

3) Copiati da qualche parte il file .config che vuoi usare(quello che hai gia funzionante), diciamo in /root/myconfig.

4) Ora posizionati nella cartella dei sorgenti del kernel che vuoi usare, (se hai il link giusto, va bene /usr/src/linux ).

5) Esegui un "make clean"

6) Ora lancia un "make menuconfig", seleziona "Load an Alternate Configuration File", infilaci /root/myconfig e conferma il tutto.

7) Ora, senza essere uscito dal menu al punto 6, vai su "Save an Alternate Configuration File", infilaci dentro ".config"(cancella quello che c'era prima) e **salva** il tutto.

 :Cool:  Esci dal menu e presta attenzione ai warning che hai su shell, se c'è qualche simbolo del tuo config non piu presente nel kernel, ti viene segnalato. In qualsiasi caso passa al punto successivo.

9) Ora batti un "make" e vai a farti un caffe.

10) Ora batti "make modules_install" e i tuoi moduli dovrebbero essere copiati in /lib/modules/<versione del kernel>/..

11) Il tuo kernel è pronto e l'eseguibile si trova in /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage , copialo in /boot e tutto il resto...

----------

## mrl4n

Grazie per la dritta, ne farò prezioso tesoro.

A questo punto cos'ho toccato credo di non saperlo più nemmeno io...

Non ricevo più nessuna segnalazione; ho iniziato a verificare molto da vicino ogni singola voce del kernel, con relative modifiche, per cui ora mi ritrovo due kernel, entrambi con problemi, ma di certo non gravi (il mio problema infatti ora è quello di leggere i dischi IDE, i SATA li vedo senza problemi, ma per quello eventualmente aprirò un'altro post).

Per quanto non so se sia una buona idea, avevo in mente a questo punto di eliminare il più vecchio dei 2 kernel ed aggiungere al 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 l'ancora instabile 2.6.32, configurandolo pezzo per pezzo senza utilizzare il .config che ho tramandato fin'ora di update in update.

----------

